# Carb Settings Tecumseh 143.716012 HM70-132014B



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

hello, 

i am looking for carb settings for the following carb that is on a Tecumseh 143.716012 HM70-132014B motor. idle, main and so on. 

thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

set low speed and high speed (load) adjustments to 1 1/2 turn from seat to start, after engine is running you will have to fine tune these adjustments. The idle stop screw does not have a set amount of turns, this is a stop screw and needs to be set for proper idle rpm's.


----------



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

thank you, for your help. 

i found these the settings on page 20 of the documentation in the 692509 tecumseh technicians handbook? Sorry to ask such basic questions, but i did not find it the first time i looked.


----------

